# avid nand flash mp3 player



## Timotheos (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, i brought a cheap 128mb mp3 player that is only compatible with windows. I formated the mp3 player to ms-dos file system so it can read the files and play the songs but it doesnt work just right, each song seems to duplicate itself when i load it onto the mp3 player and when playing some songs it will randomly skip to halfway through another song but it i rewind back a second it plays the correct song again.

I was just wondering if there was some sort of trick or tip to get this working or if theres something i can download to get this to work.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eric2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

I have the same problem here. I have a cheap flash player that the Mac will see, add songs to, but the playback is bad. You might want to try encoding them at different bitrates, and see if that helps. However, the software (on windows) is how songs were meant to be added, so it's hard to say what's wrong, it would be bitrates, an index file thing, or something else.


----------

